# Anyone look in their "Subscribed Threads" folder lately?



## Maeglin (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe no one else is like me, but I have never taken the time to edit my folders and delete subscriptions or what-not, so I had about 500 threads in just one folder when I was bored and decided to try to organize it. 500 threads is way too many to sort through though. Anyway, has anyone else that doesn't take time to edit looked in theirs recently? I have some ancient threads in there from July and August of 2002, and you find some strange topics when you look that far back. Its also fun to look at all of my old posts and see how much I've learned about Tolkien over the years. Anyway, does anyone else have a folder that is a mess like mine? If you do, take a look through it and look at all of the crazy posts you made and say things like, "Wow I was dumb," and then look at all of the excellent posts you made and say, "Wow, I am an amazingly incredible, smart, intelligent, genius!" Its great fun! (If you're as bored as I am right now, that is)


----------



## Aulë (Jan 23, 2005)

I have 4.

They haven't been posted in for almost two years...

Didn't take long to "sort"....


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 4, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> If you do, take a look through it and look at all of the crazy posts you made and say things like, "Wow I was dumb," and then look at all of the excellent posts you made and say, "Wow, I am an amazingly incredible, smart, intelligent, genius!"


I don't think I have any of the former, but there seems to be plenty of the latter


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 4, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> ...does anyone else have a folder that is a mess like mine?



Actually, my Subscribed Thread folder is the first place I go to. I have it bookmarked as my homepage on my Tolkien account. 

After I respond to the new subscribed threads, then I bring up _all_ the subscribed threads to see if I still want them, or if I want to delete them. The posts and threads do accumulate, so I keep it down to between 50 and 100, by date. If I notice that the last post was made a long time ago, I delete it (or if I lose interest in the subject).

After all that, then I click on New Threads to process those that interest me.

I also bookmarked all the Forum areas that interest me, so that I can go to them directly without mousing through the main page. Works for me! 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Actually, my Subscribed Thread folder is the first place I go to. I have it bookmarked as my homepage on my Tolkien account.
> 
> After I respond to the new subscribed threads, then I bring up _all_ the subscribed threads to see if I still want them, or if I want to delete them. The posts and threads do accumulate, so I keep it down to between 50 and 100, by date. If I notice that the last post was made a long time ago, I delete it (or if I lose interest in the subject).
> 
> ...



Barley...you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 4, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Barley...you have too much time on your hands.



Well, it's that, or be curled up inside a lightbulb...

Barley


----------



## Glory (Feb 17, 2005)

Well leaving aside te fact last time I entered the forum was like 8 months ago . I almost never check my subscribed threads although I don't think it does matter since I only subscribed to a few threads.


----------



## Narsil (Feb 21, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Actually, my Subscribed Thread folder is the first place I go to.



Same here. I see if anyone has replied to a thread that has interested me. Then I'll cruise around and see if anything new has turned up. 

I should go through some of the threads and delete them. 

It's winter. I don't have much to do.


----------

